# Thomas Gouge on total depravity



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 21, 2022)

Q. What are you by Adam’s fall?
A. I am wholly corrupted with sin, and continually subject to the curse and wrath of God.

*Proofs.*

• 1 That man’s nature is wholly corrupted with sin, Gen. 6.5. God saw that every imagination of the thoughts of man’s heart was only evil continually Rom. 5.12, 14.
• 2 That every natural man is subject to God’s curse, Gal. 3.10. Cursed is every one, that continueth not in all things, which are written in the book of the Law to do them.

Q. What are your sins?
A. A guiltiness in Adam’s first offence, and a disposition of my heart to every thing that is against the Law of God, with innumerable fruits thereof in thought, speech, and action. ...

For more, see Thomas Gouge on total depravity.


----------

